# LE Elk Manti ML



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone out there draw this tag, and if you did, how many points did you have?


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

I drew with 11 points, did you draw? We had a nr draw his with 3.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

11 points as well...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I had 11 points too, and didn't draw. I guess I'll have to try again next year.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

I got LUCKY this year with 6 points. I had been putting in for rifle and switched to muzzleloader this year. I just picked up a new muzzy and have it sighted in at 100 yards, 1" high, and 1/2" groups. Heading down next weekend for 4 days for scouting. I had a cousin and uncle both draw out for the late rifle too.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Best of luck Rattler!! Put the smack down on big Bull. I'll just keep looking for pics. of the Bulls from those who drew, to see if they found "my Bull" that I wanted to try and get.:shock:


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Headed out all day Friday. Going in on horseback. I hope to get some pics with my phone scope.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

I saw LOTS of cows and one nice bull. They were all out past 1,000 yards. The bull was definitely worth shooting.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

It looks like it will bee a good year on the manti for elk. I have been out scouting the unit a lot for deer and have found bachelor herds of bulls every time. Several times with 10+ bulls. We watched 6 or so this morning the majority of them looked to be good bulls. I am not good at field judging elk yet as mule deer is what I mainly focus on. What do you guys with tags think are any of these shooters to you? Will post vid soon.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

The big herd had a few spikes. I saw a rag horn with a small group of cows. The big 6 x 6 was hanging around cows too. I was surprised he wasn't with some other bulls.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Here are two short clips from this morning.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Those are some nice bulls! just watching your scouting footage on those two short clips was way exciting. it got me pumped up for my future bull hunt for which I haven't drawn for yet.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice Brendo. Do you have a tag up there?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! I wish I could have got a closer look at them this was probably 1500 yds away through my phone skope. I do not have a bull tag just helping a buddy on his general archery deer tag but there are always bulls across the canyon from us. I have a cousin with 16 points going for the premium tag and my friend has 4 archery points. Sooner than later I will be chasing some bulls with them!


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

I had a guide/professional hunter and he said the bull I got pics of was easily 350". Now it's all I think about. He said the G3 and G5's are normally weaker down there but he estimated this bull to have 15" G3's.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Rattler said:


> I had a guide/professional hunter and he said the bull I got pics of was easily 350". Now it's all I think about. He said the G3 and G5's are normally weaker down there but he estimated this bull to have 15" G3's.


I wont believe you till I see this pic  That sounds like a well rounded bull! and I would seriously like to see some pics! Im hoping to get some closer shots of the first bull in that single file group on my video so I can get a closer estimate on score.. I was thinking he would go around 330 maybe? Im not very good at field judging elk yet. what do you guys think?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Brendo, thank for posting the videos. I've shown them to my grandfather who has an early rifle tag, your videos got his attention!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

derekp1999 said:


> Brendo, thank for posting the videos. I've shown them to my grandfather who has an early rifle tag, your videos got his attention!


You're welcome Derek! I hope he can tag a good one this year. Be sure to post some pictures! I will try and post more videos as I get them I spend a lot of time on that unit. I have some more videos of them on my hunting journal as well.


----------

